# my collection of soda bottles



## bubbas dad (Jun 13, 2005)

here you go madman. it will take me several days to photograph them all as i have something else goin on at the same time. i'll start with my embossed sodas as i don't have many of these.
 left to right
 1. kist
 2. whistle
 3. woodcocks special soda
 4. fulmer bottling co.
 5. nu icy
 6. soda water (nehi bottling)
 7. double strength sugar beverage


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 13, 2005)

here's some more embossed ones.i'll post more when i can

 1. soda water coca cola bottling (avon park fla.)
 2. j.s.francis avon park fla.
 3. smile
 4. bracer
 5. budwine
 6. bludwine straight side
 7. virginia fruit juice co. 7oz
 8. coke, straight side, aqua
 9. nu grape


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice collection you have of those bubbas dad. The shapes of some of those sodas are really cool, can you imagine the molds they came up with. My dad is really into sodas from the 50's and 60's, he has tons of them with the contents and caps, mostly acl bottles. A few he has are similar to yours. Do they call those art-deco bottles? If I remember my cam next time at my old mans house I'll snap a few pics. I think you will like his stuff. Once again, you have some killer sodas bubbas dad.  Pettydigger


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 13, 2005)

Whats that one on the far right of the second picture. I think my Grandpa might have it.  Is it a Nu Grape?


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks for the responces. i will be post pictures of my acls as i take them.

 pettydigger:  i don't know if  the offical term for them is art deco or embossed but art deco sure seems to fit them. there's a guy named brian wade that has a site with nothing but them. he has some beautiful bottles there. i like just about all soda bottles but these are my favorites. would love to see pictures of your dads collection.

 tony14: yes thats a nu grape. it's the 6 oz size. i have been hunting for the larger one in good shape but no luck yet. the nu icy in the first picture is from the same company. i  was told that nu icy was for flavors other than grape.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 13, 2005)

How much bottles is this soda collection up to?


----------



## madman (Jun 14, 2005)

wow very nice bd thanks!! i will post all mine on another thread, youve got some really nice bottles there!!!!  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 14, 2005)

tony i have about 70-80 soda bottles. mostly acls. quite a few of them are from the 60's and 70's, but i bought them because they were in good condition. one day they may alittle more scarce. here's a few more pictures. the first are my orange crush bottles. they are sorta what started me collecting soda bottles


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 14, 2005)

starting off with the acl's


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 14, 2005)

next group acls, with an embossed nehi mixed in


----------



## madman (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks bd  that is one nice collection  love the acl crush bottles!!!your embossed stuff is very nice also!!!  thanks for sharing   mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

these are 6 1/2 or 7 oz


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

next


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

and then


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

and then


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey BD what co. bottled that Lemmy Lemonade?


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

and finally, these are my pepsis. i need to find a 10 oz to have all the sizes of this style.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

wvbottlehead, on the back it has bottled by shivar springs inc. belton s.c. i have seen a few other sodas bottled by this company. i'm not sure if lemmy was just a local soda or not.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice bottles John, Lemmy was bottled by several different companys round the country. Most I've seen come from Minnesota, I've been lookin for one from WV.......Thanks!


----------



## madman (Jun 18, 2005)

hey bd youve got a killer collection of acls,  i think ive got bottle envy   mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 14, 2007)

osiaboyce, the 4th bottle in the 1st picture is a fulmer bottling bottle co bottle. have you ever heard of them. it is from columbia.
 warren in the 6th picture is the dr herrings i was telling you about awhile back.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 14, 2007)

John, Fulmers was around in the 40s-50s there are two sizes of that bottle of yours. They made 2or3 painted bottles. I'll show them one day real plain. They put out embossed OC, painted Sun Crest, Buffalo Rock and Bireley and Circle A. I'm hunting for a Dr. Herrings from Gaffney I know there's one out there, shoulda got it when I seen it. Seen two different styles of the Dr. H. today. They where cherry and 3 bucks apiece,but they weren't marked w/ a town so they had to stay.Seller said he got them from warehouse in Spartanburg. And if you don't get that Root Beer you'll hate yourself. A book I got thats about 15 years old got it for around 35 I think,but I don't pay attention to them books. People think those prices are set in stone.


----------



## grime5 (Apr 15, 2007)

on those pepsi bottles which 10 oz you need the sparkling pepsi or the swirl one. email me and when i can find them in the basement i will send one or both to you.lmk thanks greg


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 15, 2007)

greg, thanks for the offer. those pictures are from not quite 2 years ago. since then i've gotten the ones i was looking for except the 32oz. osiaboyce, thanks for the info. your are the first person thats had any information on them. i hope to get the kist, depending on how bad someone else wants it.


----------

